# Do You Enjoy Pies?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Whether savory (meats, vegetables etc.) or sweet pies, do you like them?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

It depends on what's in them, my mother bakes them, taste like unbelievable .


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I regularly make them, with a very healthy recipe (flour, 2 eggs, 3 spoons of olive oil, no sugar, no butter, lots of carrots and fresh fruit).


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Pugg said:


> *It depends on what's in them,* my mother bakes them, taste like unbelievable .


Likewise.

Occasionally I bestir myself to make a pork pie as a lunch dish for friends.

Here's one I made earlier (pastry casing gone slightly awry in one or two places).


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes I like Pies but I'm not as particular as some.

I was siting with "Adam" in a restaurant when he surprised the waitress with

"I'm thinking about the Beef and Ale Pie....is it a proper pie?"
"I believe so sir" she stammered back
"I'll have it as long as it has sides. I don't want a casserole with a bit of pastry on top!"


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Peach pies fresh from the oven are the best--everybody knows this. With a big scoop of an excellent vanilla ice cream on top. Next question.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2016)

Pugg said:


> It depends on what's in them


"_I have been assured by a very knowing American of my acquaintance in London, that a young healthy child well nursed is at a year old a most delicious, nourishing, and wholesome food, whether stewed, roasted, baked, or boiled; and I make no doubt that it will equally serve in a fricassee or a ragout._"*

...or, presumably, a pie?

*http://art-bin.com/art/omodest.html


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Terry Pratchet has written, fairly extensively, on the subject of meat pies.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

A meat pie makes a brief appearance in the excellent _*Doctor Mirabilis*_ by James Blish.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I used to love pies, particularly chicken & mushroom for savoury and apple pies for sweet. However, the pastry usually gave me indigestion. I used to think it was the fat in it but then I noticed that after eating soft white bread, I'd feel ill. So I gave up gluten, about five years ago, which is generally no hardship as there are a lot of gluten-free bods like me out there & quite a choice of products. But it does mean that I haven't had a single pie since.

So I voted 'depends what's in them' - an apple pie in gluten-free pastry would be yummy!


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Pugg said:


> It depends on what's in them, my mother bakes them, taste like unbelievable .


I don't believe it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

My preference is for Melton Mowbray pork pies in England, various sorts of game pie in Scotland. 

Round about here in Lancashire pies tend to be 'poverty food' and traditionally contain, onions and butter ('Butter pie', 'Friday pie' or 'Catholic pie'), or meat and potato pie. I've never developed a taste for them, but they are very popular here.

The pie was, I'm told, "the Cornish pasty of the Lancashire Industrial Revolution."


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I know a barber in London whose wife runs a rather successful sideline... :lol:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I lied when I said that a peach pie fresh from the oven was the best. It is in a dead heat with a pecan pie made strictly to our own recipe, which replaces much of the hypersweet matrix with yet more pecans. Unbelievable. Again, with a big scoop of vanilla ice cream. Yum!


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I like the traditional Finnish national pie, _karjalanpiirakka_ ("Karelian pie"). Nothin' but rice porridge inside a thin rye crust. Comparing this to the thick and elaborate delicacies that you guys have been talking about really tells about the difference of Finland and more western Europe.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Hmmmm Pies. Peppered Steak pie is my fave. or Steak and Ale. 
I made a large Shepherd Pie for Sunday dinner yesterday with best stake.Lush!
Pork pies yer!


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Pugg said:


> taste like unbelievable .


In a good way or bad :devil:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Xaltotun said:


> I like the traditional Finnish national pie, _karjalanpiirakka_ ("Karelian pie"). Nothin' but rice porridge inside a thin rye crust. Comparing this to the thick and elaborate delicacies that you guys have been talking about really tells about the difference of Finland and more western Europe.
> 
> View attachment 86707


I have never thought of pirogs as pies.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Sloe said:


> I have never thought of pirogs as pies.


Hmm, this may be a language thing, since we only have one word to use for both. Which admittedly doesn't make much sense since they are so different.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I think pies must be a very versatile dish - savory or sweet. And almost anything can go in them, that's why they are popular.

Home made ones are the best.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Scary, no? West of Scotland popular culture.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

In praise of pie, I can only say that I absolutely hate pudding. I would only eat it as a last resort during the Zombie Apocalypse. But put a crust around it, and it's delightful. There must be some serious magic going on when something is surrounded by a crust.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I think of pie as dessert—as in apple pie and such.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Morimur said:


> I think of pie as dessert-as in apple pie and such.


That's good. Do you enjoy them?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ok i have to post this...i like "humble Pie"


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

OBTW.. i also like this...3.14.....


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Well, I went on the mountain
And I gave my horn a blow
Thought I heard some purty gal say
"Yonder come my beau"
Crow black chicken and crow for a day
Crow black chicken and fly away
Crow black chicken and-a
*I like chicken pie*

Well, the hardest work that ever I done
Is plowin' a field of rye
The easiest work that ever I done
*Was eatin' chicken pie*
Chicken crow for midnight
And chicken crow for a day
Along come an owl, Lord, have mercy
And stole my chicken away


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I used to love all the pies which my mother made as her pastry was wonderful but now I only really like chicken/mushroom, steak and pork pies.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Dr Johnson said:


> Likewise.
> 
> Occasionally I bestir myself to make a pork pie as a lunch dish for friends.
> 
> Here's one I made earlier (pastry casing gone slightly awry in one or two places).


Looks absolutely delicious. I never worry if home made stuff doesn't look perfect, it's the taste that counts.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Whenever I have the good fortune to visit the UK, my first meal is always a steak and ale pie in a nearby pub. 

Always.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Kivimees said:


> Whenever I have the good fortune to visit the UK, my first meal is always a steak and ale pie in a nearby pub.
> 
> Always.


With sides I hope....


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Scary, no? West of Scotland popular culture.


I've only been to north east Scotland, where Wood's local supermarket sells macaroni cheese pies (!), patriotically packaged in tartan wrapping. Weird, but quite popular with my youngest two!


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Belowpar said:


> With sides I hope....


Is there any other way?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Scary, no? West of Scotland popular culture.


Looks like a dirty pie-man.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

and don't forget Quiche. made with a pie crust, cheese-egg-cream. although some might consider it a "tart"


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

sospiro said:


> Looks absolutely delicious. I never worry if home made stuff doesn't look perfect, *it's the taste that counts.*


Agreed. 

Reading _*The Cookery of England*_ by Elizabeth Ayrton gave me the courage to make my first pork pie. I've tinkered with her recipe a bit since.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2016)

I love chocolate cream pie, but it's tricky with my diabetes...


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

With 31 votes, everyone does like pies and at least depends on what's in the ingredients. The humble pie is very popular!


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

I love pies, but only pies that taste good


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Morimur said:


> Looks like a dirty pie-man.


You reminded me of a certain Simpson's episode....


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2016)

ArtMusic said:


> humble pie is very popular!


I'm not sure it is you know!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2016)

Kivimees said:


> Whenever I have the good fortune to visit the UK, my first meal is always a steak and ale pie in a nearby pub.
> 
> Always.


But surely only if it's nearby to the right place? Allegedly, the steak and ale pie is great at The Maypole Inn in North Yorkshire...

https://www.theguardian.com/travel/2013/oct/21/great-food-pubs-uk-readers-tips


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kivimees said:


> I don't believe it.


The door is always open .


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Why, my pie? My wife's daughter loves to make them, and I love to eat them! Just 2 please


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I think my favorites are steak pie and chicken with some vegetables pie.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

ArtMusic said:


> The humble pie is very popular!


That is one pie nobody chooses to eat.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

With pies one can calculate Pi:


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> But surely only if it's nearby to the right place? Allegedly, the steak and ale pie is great at The Maypole Inn in North Yorkshire...
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/travel/2013/oct/21/great-food-pubs-uk-readers-tips


Thanks for the tips! Unfortunately, my first meal experiences haven't taken me to any of those spots. So far, my first day pie-in-a-pub experiences have been in Edinburgh, Aberdeen, London, Oxford and Canterbury.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Why, my pie? My wife's daughter loves to make them, and I love to eat them! Just 2 please


Now who's being greedy?


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Pumpkin pie a la mode on Thanksgiving, and apple pie a la mode during the summer. That's the good stuff.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Generally, yes. Especially...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Favorite pie: Strawberry/Rhubarb. A very close 2nd: Dutch Apple.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

georgedelorean said:


> Pumpkin pie a la mode on Thanksgiving, ...


Unfortunately, "pumpkin pie" is actually a tart, not a real pie.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Krummhorn said:


> Favorite pie: Strawberry/Rhubarb. A very close 2nd: Dutch Apple.


One of the best pies I ever had was a Rhubarb and Raspberry, baked by a Swiss baker. Rhubarb is my all-time favourite vegetable.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2017)

An odd option: "It depends on what's in them"

Well, yes, of course. Is anyone who chose the simpler 'I love pies' eating them regardless of what's in them?


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

I like coconut cream, but my wife's chocolate espresso kahlua pie is out of this world. :angel:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

......why my pie?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

meat ones .


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I usually prefer short-crust pastry with both savoury and sweet pies, but I must admit to being partial to the occasional bit of Beef Wellington...


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

i am completely indifferent towards pie... because well... i will only eat it once every few years...


----------

